# Smith Woodhouse 1995 LBV Porto



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

At around $20 for the bottle, I think this is a terrific value.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> At around $20 for the bottle, I think this is a terrific value.


That's a decent price. Is it filtered?


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> That's a decent price. Is it filtered?


It sez:

BOTTLE MATURED PORTO. BOTTLED 1999. UNFILTERED.

It was recommended to me by the guy in the liquor store (Spec's). Another guy in the same liquor store noticed the bottle in my basket and complimented me on my selection.

So far I am very impressed. It has good depth of flavor and a satisfying mouth-feel. Just wanted to share the joy!


----------



## Gizzy (Dec 27, 2007)

Smith Woodhouse is definitely nice! if you like unfiltered try Warres or Quinta do Noval unfiltered LBV's they are tasty


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Gizzy said:


> Smith Woodhouse is definitely nice! if you like unfiltered try Warres or Quinta do Noval unfiltered LBV's they are tasty


Both excellent choices. My favorite is Ramos Pinto LBV.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

Gizzy said:


> Smith Woodhouse is definitely nice! if you like unfiltered try Warres or Quinta do Noval unfiltered LBV's they are tasty


The most impressive port I ever tried was a bottle of Warres Vintage 1975 that I bought as a Christmas present for my dad in the mid-80's. Much too young to drink, nevertheless, drink it we did :dr. I still clearly remember that moment of revelation when I caught a glimpse of just how good a good port can be. I'll watch out for the Warres LBV although I don't think my liquor store stocks it. I think I would have noticed it if they did.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Corona Gigante said:


> The most impressive port I ever tried was a bottle of Warres Vintage 1975


That is a rare port. Warre is a good brand. We had quite a line up of booze for New Year's; 3-4 drinkers...

1908 Grahams Vintage
1970 Grahams Vintage
1970 Croft Vintage Magnum
1988 Cristal Rose

Each bottle was a heavy hitter and among the best bottles I have had. The two best Graham vintages ever, one of the best Croft, and I have not had enought Cristal Rose to know, but it was dam tasty!


----------



## Gizzy (Dec 27, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> That is a rare port. Warre is a good brand. We had quite a line up of booze for New Year's; 3-4 drinkers...
> 
> 1908 Grahams Vintage
> 1970 Grahams Vintage
> ...


Wow you had yourself a NICE new years! hehe:tu:dr
Not even in the same league but over the holidays I cracked open a 70 Warre's and a 77 Gould Campbell
the Warre's was nice but starting to show its age(off bottle maybe)... the Gould was fabulous and still drinking like its a baby(maybe a "tweener")

Hey CG don't hesitate to jump into VP it's calling your name hehe anything younger than 1977 can be had for under $100(with a little hunting)... and there are some great deals around 1980 - 1991 which you could get and drink something with a little age on it for ~$50


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Gizzy said:


> Hey CG don't hesitate to jump into VP it's calling your name hehe anything younger than 1977 can be had for under $100(with a little hunting)... and there are some great deals around 1980 - 1991 which you could get and drink something with a little age on it for ~$50


You can buy virtually any port from 1977 on for under $100.00 (with a little hunting)... Try the '77 Dow or '85 Grahams. There's too many to list that would fit your budge.

That 70 Warre must've been great? Any review? 70 is one of best vintages ever in port.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'll keep an eye out for it as I've just finished a bottle of Dow's 10 Year old.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Have tried quite a few different ones, but haven't had a lot of experience with the older vintages. I think at around $20, I may have to do some active searching.


----------

